# Cherry Shrimp moults



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

I bought 3 Cherry shrimp a week and a half ago. Since then I have found FIVE moulted skins! I realize that eating/growing factors into their moulting, but almost twice each in a week and a half? Is this normal? Never seen such a quick rate before with any other shrimp! he he

Thanks, and take care!


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Moulting is a good thing. It just means they are growing. What temperature is your water? The warmer it is, the faster they will moult since their metabolisms will be running faster. That also means they won't live as long, but chances are you got at least 1 female in that batch so they'll breed.


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks for your response. I have since found 2 more skins in the tank. They must be warm. They are just in a small tank with plants, but our summers can get hot. The skins don't last long! (Yum yum!) lol No breeding yet though. Hope they do soon. 

Thanks again!


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

That definitely doesn't sound right. I have never known a RCS shrimp to molt 2 times in a week and a half. It takes 3 days for their new shell to totally harden. losing their shell 4 days after getting a new one sounds odd. Are you sure you aren't seeing large pieces of the shell that have broken off?

Water parameters?


----------



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

Speaking of cherry shrimp moulting, I just bought 5 that arrived from mail order, and one of them is kind of at the bottom on its side, with a clear case kind of hanging off of him. Every now and again he twitches like he's trying to be rid of it, but he still just lies there on his side.

Is this moulting, or some kind of disease?


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

How long has he been doing this since you got him? Does the "case" look like it may be a molt? If it looks like half of his body is still covered by the old exoskeleton he may just be having trouble molting.


----------



## Windmills (May 22, 2006)

I had just gotten him. I noticed it within the hour since I took him out of the bag. 

Since, he's disappeared, along with all of my other shrimp. I discovered that some were hiding behind a wooden cave, but it has been a few days and I have not seen any shrimp in my tank. They're ALL hiding. Is that normal?


----------

